# One printer and two machines



## linux_talker (Dec 2, 2008)

hi guys. i've got two pc's - one new and one old - both running ubuntu 8.10 and i'm gonna install freebsd 7.0 on the new one as a second os. the problem is that the printer is mostly used by the old machine and i heavily use usb stick when working on it. it has only two usb ports - one for mouse and one for printer/usb stick and there're no slots to add another one. as a solution i can connect the printer to the new machine and print docs from the old one via lan. but this requires me to run the new machine while i'm not using it directly. is there a way to run freebsd in some energy saving mode to just passtrough data to the printer. of course i can buy a usb hub but it doesn't seem to be a challenge and i just want to test freebsd as heavily as possible as i'm absolutely new to this os. thanks in advance.

Jay.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

No. What ports have printer? Only USB one?


----------



## linux_talker (Dec 3, 2008)

it has a usb port and a com port but the latter doesn't work. i thought maybe there's a way to run freebsd diskless or with some other tweaks.


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 3, 2008)

It's quite simple with lpd. The handbook has a section on printers that covers everything you need.


----------



## linux_talker (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks, kamikaze. i'll give it a try when i read the handbook up to that chapter.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

linux_talker said:
			
		

> it has a usb port and a com port but the latter doesn't work. i thought maybe there's a way to run freebsd diskless or with some other tweaks.



Diskless? that is explained in handbook too.


----------



## cfatienza (Jan 23, 2009)

Try to use CUPS on diskless client to make your administration easier so when add new printer on one of your machine CUPS has that capability to broadcast what ever new printer or printer you put on.


----------



## budz01 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi to all member, im actually new here in this kind of forum so i hope i gonna enjoy, thanks to be here






_______________
Busby SEO Test


----------

